# Florida woman evicted for living off grid



## Deleted member 7149 (Dec 17, 2013)

A woman from Cape Coral, Florida is being forced out of her home after local code enforcement teams found out she was “living off the grid.”

The women, Robin Speronis, told her story to WFTX-TV who featured her lifestyle on the local news. The day after her story aired, where they talked about her “Off Grid” lifestyle, the City of Cape Coral sent code enforcement officers to post “notice to vacate” signs on her property.

Speronsis, a widow who lives in the home by herself, is now facing eviction because she chooses to live without being hooked into the grid. She told WFTX-TV, “Where is the justice? Why did they choose me,” she asks. “…because I was exercising my First Amendment rights of free speech in discussing living off the grid.”





This isn’t the first time we’ve featured this type of story. In fact, we’ve covered countless instances where people have been forcibly removed from their land, some even arrested, because they choose to live a more self-reliant lifestyle.

From Eustace Conway, who was forced to stop using his land after 26 years of running a nature school on it, to the heartbreaking story of Andrew Wordes, who took his life after code enforcement teams seized his home, to the Off-Griders in California who were threatened with arrest and forced back on to the grid, these stories are becoming far to common.

Like many of the stories we’ve covered over the last couple of years, I believe this case is just another example of how the government targets people who live a self-sufficient lifestyle. From using local zoning boards to literally zone people into submission, to the federal government’s attempts to redefine the term “waters of the United States”, so they can take control of private property, there seems to be an all-out assault on land ownership and the self-reliant lifestyle.


----------



## thomas mccoy (Dec 17, 2013)

thats exactly what it comes down to.. land.. who owns it and how they profit from it.. wheather they even use it or not..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

that shit is fucked. if that happened to me, i'd have a lot of guns ready to point at them.

also, don't forget to include the link to where the article came from!


----------



## thomas mccoy (Dec 17, 2013)

i wonder how you could legitimately fight for something like that.. is it a lost cause??


----------



## Psi em (Dec 17, 2013)

It's against the law to live off the grid in North Carolina unless you dish out a bunch of money to get through the red tape.

The biggest issues are Zoning Ordinances and Building Codes. There're ways around the building code. 

City and County zoning ordinances on the other hand are often set up to force people onto the grid.


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (Dec 18, 2013)

This doesn't make sense to me at all. I think more and more people are starting to live off the grid. Everyone should have the right to, if they please. (This land is your land, This land is my land). Fuck the Government for trying to take away our rights.


----------



## Psi em (Dec 18, 2013)

Self sufficiency doesn't fit in with the goverment's strategy of protecting us from ourselves. There's also a thing called an Occupancy Permit. Nobod is allowed to sleep n a structure unless it has an Occupancy Permit. You need electricity and running water for that permit. Many areas don't know what with people who make their own electricit or have their own water system. If you can't get an official to understand what you're doing, if it's too far outside the norm, or here aren't a set of establishe rules for t n place, then the government will ban whaever your doing even if it is on our own property.


----------

